# Hwy 410



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

Anyone know how far east on Hwy 410 you can ride now? It is officially closed just past the Crystal Mtn turn off, but I'm wondering if it is actually ridable past that point.


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Traffic/Passes/Cayuse/default.htm


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I rode the closed road from the gate at Crystal to the top of Chinook yesterday (5/18). It was a clear day with temps in the high 60's. The road was spotless all the way up, it had been swept clear. 

No cars, you have the road to yourself.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

The big question though "is it possible to ride past Cayuse Pass and the washouts.? For example if you decided to have your own Ramrod would it be possible or would someone from the Park Service stop you at about 100 miles from Enumclaw and make you go the long way back. It would be kind of funny though if you got that far and a government bureaucrat tried to make you turn around.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Missed my chance*

I was hoping to get up there before the road opened, but some family obligations kept me local on Saturday, and Sunday would have been nasty. I think Saturday would have been less than plesant as well. Looks like WDOT plans on opening Chinook this Thursday. I'm sure the views on Friday were spectacular.


----------

